# Cranberry hazlenut gorgonzola cheese spread



## licia (Sep 19, 2005)

I enjoy a spread that I got from Costco - I think it is seasonal. It contains all of the above plus cream cheese and I don't remember if there is something else or not.  If anyone has a similar recipe, I would appreciate having it posted. I've tried different searches and not been able to find one.TIA


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi licia,

Here is a recipe that goes back a number of years in my family's holiday parties. It uses all the left over bits from the pre-Christmas parties and meals (nuts, cranberries from the cranberry sauce, the traditional Christmas Stilton). I know it is not exactly what you asked for, but I see no reason why you couldn't swap the pecans for hazelnuts (yummy!) and the Stilton for Gorgonzola, in fact I'm not crazy about blue cheese and have made this with Jack, which I like more. 
 
It goes wonderfully on a hearty bread like rye or a whole grain loaf, or on a dry bread/cracker like melba toast. Or spread on bread and used (luxuriously) in a turkey sandwich.

 *Holiday Stilton, cranberry and pecan spread*
​ 

1/2 cup fresh cranberries 

2 250 gram packages (so 500 grams) of regular cream cheese

1/3 cup chopped pecans

1 Stilton cheese 

1 tbsp fresh chervil

2 tbsp fresh parsley

pinch of freshly ground black pepper

How to:

Bring the cream cheese to room temperature, and place it in a mixing bowl. Stir (or using an electric mixer on low speed) in the Stilton, pepper (if using), and herbs. 

When nicely combined gently add in the cranberries, trying not to break them up too much, as the juice will bleed and colour water down the mix.

When everything is well incorporated form the mixture into a ball (by hand) and gently roll the ball in the chopped pecan pieces (you'll get a light covering with this quantity of nuts). 

Cover the ball with plastic wrap and chill for at least a couple of hours before serving.

Store any leftovers in the fridge for a couple of days, well covered. Enjoy


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 20, 2005)

This doesn't use gorgonzola, but it has the cranberries, nuts and cream cheese you're looking for. It's delicious!

*Cranberry Delight Spread*

1 pkg (8 oz) cream cheese (I used 30% less fat)
2 Tbsp orange juice concentrate
1/8 tsp cinnamon
1 Tbsp sugar
Zest of one orange
¼ c finely chopped pecans
¼ c finely chopped dry cranberries (Craisins)
Crackers (butter crackers taste good with this)


In an electric mixer bowl combine the cream cheese, juice, cinnamon, and sugar on medium speed until smooth. Fold in orange zest, pecans, and cranberries. Refrigerate. Garnish with a slices of dried cranberry or zest of orange.


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 20, 2005)

Yummmmm....your recipe looks fab too PA, thanks for sharing it, I really like the idea of adding cinniamon


----------



## jkath (Sep 20, 2005)

PA - That would be so yummy on a morning bagel with a cup of cinnamon-spiced coffee!


----------



## licia (Sep 21, 2005)

They both sound delicious. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## designerobsessed (Sep 21, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> This doesn't use gorgonzola, but it has the cranberries, nuts and cream cheese you're looking for. It's delicious!
> 
> *Cranberry Delight Spread*
> 
> ...



This sounds lucious!!  I'm definitely trying this one!!  I wish I had a Cosco in my area-I hear so many good things about it from everyone-I'm jealous!!


----------



## middie (Sep 23, 2005)

oh yum this sounds terrific !!!


----------



## Claire (Oct 9, 2005)

We have a very active social life in our little town, and I'm going to use these recipes as a base for my own holiday spread. How yummy.  I just don't know if I'll use dried or fresh berries.  Hazelnuts, cranberries, and cheese of all sort are local products, it should go over well!


----------

